# Alpencross Albrechtsroute



## SamyRSJ4 (2. September 2008)

Moin!

Zusammen mit einem Freund möchte ich im nächsten Sommer zum ersten Mal die Alpen überqueren.
Dazu habe ich ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen:

1)
Wir sind nächstes Jahr beide 17 Jahre alt und nicht erfahren im alpinen Gebiet (->Wetter). 
Wäre es ganz und gar verantwortungslos, diese Fahrt zu zweit ohne einen anderen (älteren) Erfahrenen anzutreten?

2)
Wir können wegen unserer Ferienzeiten nur in den letzten beiden Juliwochen bis 5. August fahren. Ist das grundsätzlich eine Zeit, in der das Wetter einigermaßen in Ordnung für unser Vorhaben ist?

3) 
Als Route haben wir die Albrechts-Route ins Auge gefasst. 
1500 bis 2000hm am Tag sind wir gewohnt. 
Sieben Tage hintereinander erscheint uns aber ein bisschen viel des Guten. 
Könnte man die Etappen evtl. verkürzen und dafür noch einen Tag dranhängen? Wie sieht es mit der Hütten- und Hoteldichte in dem Gebiet der Route aus? Lässt sie es zu, die Etappenlängen zu verändern?

4)
Wie belebt ist diese Gegend zu dieser Zeit? Trifft man hin und wieder andere Biker oder Wanderer etc. an oder ist man allein im Nirgendswo?

5)
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Handynetz gemacht? Kann man von überall Hilfe rufen?
Weiß jemand etwas über die Björn-Steiger-Stftung? (Handyortung im Notfall) Erfahrungen? 

6)
Gibt es auf der Strecke Fahrradläden für eventuelle Ersatzteilversorgung?

Ok, mehr fällt mir im Moment noch nicht ein 

Vielen Dank schonmal für Antworten!
Samy


----------



## Superfriend (2. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zusammen mit einem Freund möchte ich im nächsten Sommer zum ersten Mal die Alpen überqueren.
> Dazu habe ich ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen:
> ...




Nach diversem alpinem Bikequatsch mal aus meinen Erfahrungen raus folgende Antworten:

1.) Das rel. junge Alter von 17 sollte doch kein Hindernis sein, vorausgesetzt Ihr könnt Eure Kräfte und Fahrtechnik einschätzen. Die Albrechtroute hat zwar einen ordentlichen aber im Vergleich zu anderen Routen keinen sehr schweren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn Ihr also sensibel für Wetter, Untergrund und sonstige Bedingungen seid und im Zweifel im Sinne des guten Menschenverstandes entscheidet, würde ich durchaus dazu raten, die Tour zu machen. Wichtig wäre aber, dass Ihr Euch vorher einen Plan B zurecht legt. Ich kenne Albi, er steht Euch sicher auch gerne nochmal persönlich zur Verfügung, wenn es um Ausweichrouten etc. geht. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen gibt es auch noch Teerstraße oder gar Züge zum Lago.

2.) Ja, allerdings auf Hütten nach Gewitterneigung erkundigen und dann entsprechend früh starten (Gewitter kommen ja tendenziell später am Tag).


3.) Ja, das ist definitiv kein Problem. Werft am besten mal einen Blick auf das Kartenmaterial und sucht Euch gute Wegpunkte wie Hütten oder Ortschaften für mögliche Übernachtungen raus. Das Forum hilft dann bestimmt auch nochmal weiter.

4.) Ihr werdet diverse Wanderer und Biker treffen.

5.) Nein, Ihr könnt Euch nicht drauf verlassen, überall Handynetz zu haben. Die BJ-Stiftung ist mir kein Begriff.

6.) Ja, in größeren Ortschaften wir beispielsweise Landeck.

Gruß cfö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2008)

Ich sehe da auch kein Problem. Da du dich ja schon im Vorfeld hier schlau machst und so viele ganz gezielte Fragen stellst, beweist ja, dass du verantwortungsvoll mit der Planung umgehst.
Zur Entschärfung könnt ihr ja irgendwo einen Ruhetag einlegen, wo es nett ist und euch gefällt. Z.B. könntet ihr in Bormio einen "Lifttag" einlegen oder ihr bleibt an einem See und legt einen Badetag ein (Die Seen bei Livigno sind allerdings dazu eher weniger geeignet, evt. Abstecher zum Reschen- oder Haidersee).
Ander Biker werdet ihr wahrscheinlich sogar ziemlich viele treffen, da zumindest der 1. Teil eine echte Alpencross-Rennstrecke ist und vor allem Bodenalpe und Heidelberger Hütte echte Radlerstützpunkte sind. Nach dem Val Mora wird es sich vielleicht wieder etwas verteilen, sobald ihr euch Orten nähert werdet ihr immer wieder auf andere stoßen.
Handyabdeckung ist mittlerweile echt sehr gut, aber nicht völlig lückenlos. Wäre nicht unpraktisch, wenn ihr beide verschiedenen Netze habt, manchmal hat man mit dem einen Provider nämlich Empfang, mit dem anderen nicht, vor allem in Grenzgebieten.
Spezielle Ersatzteile würde ich mitnehmen (z.B. Schaltauge). Je weiter ihr nach Süden kommt, umso schwieriger wirds mit einkaufen. Es gibt hier aber schon viele Tipps, was mit sollte und was man sich schenken kann. Selbst wenn der nächste Laden nur 20km weg ist, ist das nervig, wenn man bis dahin schieben muss oder der Kumpel das Ersatzteil besorgen und wieder zurückradeln muss. Aber dass was Gravierendes kaputt geht, da müsste man schon sehr viel Pech haben.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. September 2008)

hi,

denke auch, dass ihr das schon angehen könnt. jeder fängt ja mal an und was ich aus deinen zeilen rauslese, bereitet ihr euch ja gewissenhaft vor.

handynetz funktioniert in dem bereich der alpen durchaus gut, aber es gibt immer mal funklöcher.

ortschaften gibt's immer wieder zum einkaufen etc. bikeshops gibt's hier und da auch, aber selten in den kleinen dörfern. bormio hat sicher einen, landeck auch. wenn ihr die bikes vorher richtig fit macht und verschleissmaterial ggf. noch mal austauscht, sollte man keinen stress haben. wir hatten in all den jahren nie einen nennenswerten defekt.

übernachtungen können vielfach anders gelegt werden bzw. die tour kann auch ein, zwei etappen verlängert werden. wenn ihr zeitlich flexibel seid, umso besser. 3. und 4. juliwoche sind nach meiner erfahrung seit 1999 günstige termine, hatte da nie dauerhaft schlechtes wetter.

viel spass bei der weiteren planung,
elmar


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2008)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wenn ihr zeitlich flexibel seid, umso besser. 3. und 4. juliwoche sind nach meiner erfahrung seit 1999 günstige termine, hatte da nie dauerhaft schlechtes wetter.
> 
> viel spass bei der weiteren planung,
> elmar



Ja, und heuer, wo es schlecht, war hast ja gekniffen!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. September 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja, und heuer, wo es schlecht, war hast ja gekniffen!



heuer war die letzte august-woche ziemlich gut, die ich ja in südtirol (ohne bike ...) gut genutzt habe 

transalp 2009 ist nun ja nur noch 11 monate entfernt ...


----------



## Meilermann (3. September 2008)

Nachdem ich die Alrecht-Route heuer selber (zwar etwas abgewandelt) in 9 Tagen gefahren bin, sehe ich für Euch keine Probleme, wenn Ihr die Vorgaben der bisherigen Schreiber beachtet und die Angaben zu Eurem Können stimmen. Ich halte es für einen Vorteil, wenn Ihr ein größeres Zeitfenster für den AX habt. Ich hatte auch ein Zeitfenster von 14 Tagen dafür und nachdem es am Startsonntag aus Kübel geschüttet hat, bin ich erst am Dienstag gestartet. Ihr solltet halt schauen, dass Euch der Wetterbericht für die ersten zwei bis drei Tage Trockenheit verspricht, dann seid Ihr schon über den Alpenhauptkamm und es wird nicht mehr gleich so saukalt. Für die hohen Übergänge braucht Ihr halt auch einen Plan B, wenn es schlechtes Wetter hat. Handyempfang hatte ich in den Hochlagen kaum, da hilft Euch die Ortung von der Björn-Steigerstiftung wenig. Biker trefft Ihr unterwegs meistens welche, sehr einsam und menschenleer war die Fahrt durch Val Rezzalo zum Gaviapass. Mit Ersatzteilen hatte ich keine Probleme, da ich keine Panne hatte; Ersatzbremsbeläge sind selbstverständlich.
Die Strecke ist wunderschön und ich wünsche Euch viel Spass dabei
Ernst


----------



## powderJO (3. September 2008)

hier im forum gibt es ja schon einiges zur albrecht-route â auch diverse hoteltipps. einfach mal die suchfunktion benutzen. eigentlich ist hier aber auch schon alles gesagt - einen tipp habe ich aber noch:
ich wÃ¼rde die tour direkt in s.anton starten. der erste tag ist sowieso maximal ein wenig zum einrollen und (wenn man ihn nicht noch aufpeppt â Ã¼bers marienbergjoch oder almstÃ¼berl zum beispiel) relativ langweilig. startets du direkt in st. anton hast du mehr luft und kannst eventuelle auch mal einen ruhe- oder schlechtwetterpausentag einlegen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2008)

Zum Aufpeppen des 1. Tages würd ich aber lieber übers Dirstentrittkreuz als übers Marienbergjoch, weil es abfahrtstechnisch wesentlich interessanter ist.


----------



## powderJO (3. September 2008)

stimmt - die abfahrt vom dirstentrittkreuz ist wirklich viel interessanter. 
beiden gemeinsam: eine echt knackige auffahrt


----------



## MTBMax (3. September 2008)

Dafür muss normalerweise nicht die Karte raus, sondern einfach nur die Funktion Notruf oder eine bekannte Notrufnummer gewählt werden. Alle Handys, die ich bis dato hatte, wählen dann das beste Netz. Musste es allerdings noch nie (Gott sei dank) ausprobieren. Sollte aber gehen.

Nur damit du im Notfall nicht auch noch zu basteln beginnst...

Die Frage ist in den Alpen natürlich hin und wieder, in welchem Land du dann landest, wenn man sich in Grenznähe befindet. Könnte in Notfall wertvolle Minuten kosten. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Notrufzentralen auch mit den benachbarten Bergwachten verbunden sind (z.B. Italien/Schweiz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. September 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle. Wenn ich weiter nachgedacht habe, melde ich mich nochmal! 
Samy


----------



## gerald_ruis (3. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal an alle. Wenn ich weiter nachgedacht habe, melde ich mich nochmal!
> Samy


 
HIER kannst dir auch mal unseren Bericht zur Albrecht Route in leicht abgewandelter Form nachlesen und ein paar Tipps abholen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr von GPS? Klar ist natürlich toll, aber wir haben keins. Wäre es sinnvoll, sich evtl. so ein Gerät auszuleihen und dann die entsprechenden Tracks draufzuladen?
Wie sieht es in dem Gebiet denn so mit Wegweisern und sowas aus? 
Bei uns im Harz kann man praktisch ohne Karte losfahren, weil alles ausgeschildert ist...

Samy


----------



## powderJO (4. September 2008)

unnÃ¶tig. jedenfalls wenn man es sich nur fÃ¼r eine transalp anschafft. die karten (-ausschnitte) der tour musst du ja eh dabei haben â falls das gerÃ¤t mal schlapp macht. die orientierung in den alpen ist dank bester ausschilderung absolut problemlos. gerade das roadbook von andreas zeigt das ja â so wenig abbiegehinweise funktionieren nur dann, wenn die wegfÃ¼hrung eindeutig nachzuvollziehen ist. gps Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. das gesparte geld wÃ¼rde ich lieber in ein paar verlÃ¤ngerungstage am gardasee investieren...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2008)

Ich halt´s auch für unnötig. Ist gescheiter, du kannst vernünftig mir Karten umgehen, damit kommst du immer weiter. Ist ja auch für Alternativrouten nötig, wenn man wg. Schlechtwetter oder Panne mal von der Originalroute abweichen muss.
Ich find ein GPS praktisch für Gebiete, in denen man Tagestouren fahren will und keine Lust auf Try and Error hat und sich dafür Touren runterlädt.
Ich würd´s sogar ganz anders sehen: Wenn man ab und zu mal in die Karte schauen muss, kriegt man doch viel besser mit, wo man ist, was es noch für Wege hat, wie die Berge rundrum heißen, etc. Und man kommt noch besser zum Schauen, weil man nicht auf das blöde Display am Vorbau fixiert ist. Sonst gehts euch wie manchen, die eine geführte Tour machen oder eben nur stur nach GPS fahren, die dann nicht wissen, über welche Pässe sie gefahren sind und durch welche Täler. Ist doch traurig, oder?


----------



## Boogeyman (5. September 2008)

Wir sind am Sonntag auch von einer abgewandelten Albrechtroute zurückgekommen. Es war auch unser erster Alpencross und wir hatten wirklich großen Spaß an der Sache. Sicherlich hatten wir absolutes Glück mit dem Wetter (jeden Tag zwischen 25°C und 30°C), was es uns etwas einfacher gemacht hat. Biker haben wir genügend getroffen (komischer Weise aber nicht hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte, hat mich auch gewundert).

Bzgl. des GPS habe ich nach unserem Alpencross eine etwas andere Meinung: Ich möchte nicht darauf verzichten. Wir haben uns beim Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen immer die Route des Tages bzw. die des nächsten Tages zur Orientierung auf den gescannten Kartenteilen angesehen, sind aber immer nach GPS gefahren. Das hat vollkommen problemlos funktioniert und ich hätte es nicht missen wollen. Wir sind dann am Gardasee noch eine kleine Tour nach Karte gefahren und es war schon recht nervig, immer die Karte herausziehen zu müssen.

Ob Karte oder GPS ist aber eher eines der Luxusprobleme, über die man sich für eine Transalp m.E. Gedanken machen muss. Will sagen, es funktioniert auch mit Karte (machen ja genügend ) und der guten Beschilderung in den Alpen. Wir hatten eigentlich auch ohne GPS geplant, zwei Monate vorher habe ich mir dann aber doch noch eins gegönnt (nicht ausschließlich wegen des AX).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2008)

Ich sag ja, bei Tagestouren ist es echt bequem, z.T. auch bei Ortsdurchfahrten. Aber 1. hat man ja auch auf AC ein Roadbook dabei, da weiß man gleich im Voraus, dass es jetzt 8km geradeaus geht, und 2. wo willst dich in den langen Alpentälern denn groß verfahren?


----------



## allert (5. September 2008)

Unser diesjähriger AX basierte auch auf einer abgewandelten Form der Albrechtroute. Unser Start war in Bludenz und wir sind über den Tremalzo nach Riva. Details im Anhang.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Übergang am vorletzten Tag (Bocca dell'Ussoll) nicht empfehlen. Das war ziemlich gefährlich und anstrengend (steil, ausgesetzt, viel schieben/tragen), auch weil ein Gewitter aufgezogen ist, als wir noch nicht über die Scharte waren. Ausserdem war dort kein Mensch sonst unterwegs. Also entweder den Standardschluß der Albrechtroute oder über den Passo d'Ampola auf den Tremalzo. Wenn Ihr 7 Tage Zeit habt, könnte Ihr die Etappen auch entsprechend kürzer gestalten, abhängig von den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.

Bezüglich GPS oder nicht:
Das ist ein Luxusproblem. Geht ohne, ich bevorzuge jedoch die GPS-Variante. Allerdings soll es tatsächlich Leute geben (wie die Pfadfinderinn ja schon bemerkt hat), die nach dem AX nicht mehr wissen, wo Sie überall waren, da sie den Blick nicht vom Display genommen haben. Die haben allerdings auch den Sinn eines AX aus meiner Sicht nicht verstanden.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Wir sind dann am Gardasee noch eine kleine Tour nach Karte gefahren und es war schon recht nervig, immer die Karte herausziehen zu müssen.



klar. eine moser-tour ist mit gps schon bequemer und vor allem flüssiger zu fahren, da man nicht alle 100m auf das roadbook schauen muss. aber am gardasee gibt es eben auch deutlich mehr wege und wegkreuzungen als zum beispiel an der heidelbergerhütte (und da hats verhältnismäßig viele abzweiger für alpenverhältnisse). wie soll man sich z.b. am fimberpass oder an der montozzo verfahren? geht eh nur ein weg rauf und einer runter. wie pfadfinderin schreibt: brauchbar für tagestouren wenn man sich nicht großartig vorbereiten will (kartenmaterial kaufen etc), ortsdurchfahrten und touren wo's unverhältnismäßig viele wege und wegkreuzungen aber eine schlechte ausschilderung hat (deutsche mittelgebirge zum beispiel, die nicht nur von wanderwegen, sondern auch unzähligen forstwegen, rückewegen etc durchzogen sind).


----------



## allert (5. September 2008)

Wir sollten das GPS Thema nicht überstrapazieren. Es geht hier doch um einen AX für zwei 17-jährige, da ist GPS nur ein Thema. Die wesentlichen Punkte sind dabei (GPS oder nicht):

- GPS macht die Sache schnell, effizient und einfach (verfahren nahezu ausgeschlossen)
- Karten sind sowieso notwendig, aus meiner Sicht ist aber mindestens 1:50000 Pflicht, da man sonst alternative Wege in den Bergen nicht findet, wenn notwendig (z.B. Weg versperrt, abgerutscht, etc.)

Ich selbst fahre Alpencross mit GPS (Karten als Back-Up immer dabei) und geniesse trotzdem die Natur und habe auch Zeit dazu.

Ich denke die Jungs sind für ein paar Übernachtungstipps, etc. dankbar. Meine sind in dem Anhang von vorher enthalten.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## B.Z. (5. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Sind die Leute, die GPS für unnötig halten, denn schon mal damit gefahren. Mit einem ordentlich ausgearbeiteten Track auf dem Gerät?



So ist es. Wir sind letztes Jahr zu Zweit die Albrecht-Route gefahren. Ich hatte das GPS am Rad, mein Freund die einlaminierten Kartenausschnitte im Rucksack.

Wir hatten teilweise extrem schlechtes Wetter, gerade dann zeigt sich der Vorteil des GPS. Viel Spaß, bei schlechtem Wetter immer mit dem Karten rum zu fummeln. Das Fahren wird viel flüssiger, weil man nicht an jedem Abzweig anhalten und auf die Karte sehen muß.

Es mag ja Leute geben, die ein fotografisches Gedächnis haben und sich die Karte einprägen können, ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht dazu...


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, puderjupp, aber das ist wirklich extrem konstruiert, was du da schreibst.Kannst dir ja mal ein Stanciu-Roadbook von einem klassischen AC ausdrucken. Da sind so viele Abzweige drin, dass man die Krise bekommt. Hätte bestimmt Bibel-Format, wenn man das alles mitnehmen will.



ich kenn die roadbooks vom stanciu und weiß daher, dass die durchaus bibelformat erreichen könnne. ABER. während z.b am gardasee nahezu jeder vom moser beschreibene abzweig auch wichtig ist, sind bei den alpen-xen von stanciu dagegen 90% der beschreibungen komplett überflüssig und irrelevant. 
gut zu sehen gerade an der albrecht-runde: stanciu roadbook geschätzt mindestens 5 - 10 eng beschriebene seiten pro tourtag. albrecht: ca 10 - 12 abbiegehinweise pro tourtag. ist ja auch logisch: wenn schon von unten in ischgl der weg zur heidelbergerhütte ausgeschildert ist, muss ich nur diesem schild folgen. alle anderen theoretischen abbiegemöglichekiten die es gibt und die bei stanciu drin sind, interessieren mich doch gar nicht.  

ergo: stanciu ist kein gutes argument pro gps, da seine roadbooks einfach shize sind*





* vielleicht ist diese unübersichtlickeit seiner roadbooks ja gewollt, um zusätzlich die gps-daten verkaufen zu können


edit: das argument technikverweigerung zieht übrigens auch nicht. nutze einen edge 705 und ja es ist bequem und schneller. aber eben nur da, wo es viele abzweige hat und dswegen die orientierung mit karte schwerer fällt.


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

ich will das thema ja eigentlich auch nicht bis ins unendliche diskutieren, aber das verstehe ich nicht. km-angaben? man nullt seinen tache bei start der tour und hat damit immer die exakte kilometerangabe. wo ist das problem? und nochmal: du musst dir so oder so die strecke vorher anschauen und auch wichtige punkte einprägen. sonst stoppst du auch mit gps. oder wie machst du das auf einer schnellen abfahrt? schaffst du es gleichzeitig gps UND das was vor dem vorderrad ist im blick zu haben? der einzige vorteil bei gps: du merkst es eventuell früher, dass du an einer abfahrt vorbeigerauscht bist. bei einer langsamen auffahrt muss ich auch ohne gps an einem schild nicht anhalten, denn ich kann es selbst im vorbeifahren lesen. 

folgendes zitat nur mal zum thema gps und verfahren bzw. gelände nicht richtig einschätzen: 



			
				allert - transalp-bericht schrieb:
			
		

> Dort (oberhalb der Malga Gavardina) haben wir uns *durch das GPS zu einer Abkürzung in Form einer Direttissima verleiten lassen.* Zwar kürzer, aber so brutal steil, daß man kaum gehen konnte. Hier besser den Schotterweg weiter bis zur Malga Casinotto.



auf einer ordentlichen karte ist sowas auf dem ersten blick ersichtlich und passiert deshalb nicht - jedenfalls wenn man karten lesen kann.


----------



## Boogeyman (5. September 2008)

Ist natürlich richtig, auf die Heidelberger Hütte oder auf die Montozzo-Scharte kann man sich praktisch nicht verfahren. Zwischendrin vereinfacht ein GPS die Wegfindung aber m.E. Wie auch immer, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## allert (5. September 2008)

Ja, es passieren auch mit GPS Fehler ;-)
Aber ich freue mich, daß Du meinen Bericht so genau gelesen hast.

Das war aber tatsächlich meine Dummheit, da ich auch der Karte nicht geglaubt habe aufgrund der Aussage von Leuten, welche schon vorher dort drüber sind, daß die Kompasskarten nicht richtig die Situation darstellen.

Aber jetzt ist wirklich genug zum Thema GPS.


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ergo: stanciu ist kein gutes argument pro gps, da seine roadbooks einfach shize sind


die roadbooks im stil der bike oder halt die stanciu-dinger finde ich auch sehr unglücklich.

da wird oft detailgenau jede kurve, abzweigung, was weiss ich was aufgelistet und beschrieben, 
in den meisten fällen würde es doch reichen, statt 20 zeilen text einfach zu schreiben: 
dem wanderweg XY folgen, an der gabelung bei km 12 rechts abbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

war ja auch ein schöner bericht. hatte selbst mal geplant, diesen übergang zu benutzen, aber anhand diverser berichte wieder abstand genommen davon. jetzt aber wieder ot:

wichtige regel für den threadersteller: wenn du dir über einen weg nicht sicher bist: traue nur der karte. traue auf gar keinem fall leuten, die dir begegnen (einheimische, wanderer etc). zu oft haben sie keine vorstellung davon, was mit dem bike machbar ist und was nicht und zu oft haben selbst einheimische (ausnahme hüttenwirte, die auch bergsteiger und bergtourengeher beherbergen) keine genaue wegkenntnis.


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht?


wegen "deutsche mittelgebirge zum beispiel, die nicht nur von wanderwegen, sondern auch unzähligen forstwegen, rückewegen etc durchzogen sind" - hab's aber schon geändert.


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Dafür muss man aber erst einmal eine Karte richtig lesen können.



wer keine karte lesen kann hat auch mit gps in den (hoch-) alpen nix verloren  es sei denn er schließt sich einem guide an. 




			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> in den meisten fällen würde es doch reichen, statt 20 zeilen text einfach zu schreiben:dem wanderweg XY folgen, an der gabelung bei km 12 rechts abbiegen.



ja. sag ich doch. nur ist es in den mittelgebirgen eben so, das aufgrund der vielen wege viel mehr abbiegehinweise notwendig sind  jedenfalls bei uns hier im taunus und im odenwald ist das so. 
interessante touren müssten dann im roadbook so aussehen: 100m auf dem grünen-balken weg, dann rechts ab auf den weg mit dem roten dreieck, nach weiteren 10 meter links auf den gelben kreis-weg etc. 
da finde ich das gps wirklich praktischer  im gegensatz zu den alpen wo man tatsächlich meist kilomterweit auf einem einzigen weg bleibt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. September 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Wir sollten das GPS Thema nicht überstrapazieren. Es geht hier doch um einen AX für zwei 17-jährige, da ist GPS nur ein Thema.
> 
> Steffen



Ja, denke ich auch. Danke an alle für die Argumente auf beiden Seiten. Wir werden nochmal überlegen.




B.Z. schrieb:


> So ist es. Wir sind letztes Jahr zu Zweit die Albrecht-Route gefahren.



Nur um es meinen Erziehungsberechtigten D) erklären zu können: Kann man ruhig zu zweit fahren, oder benötigt man unbedingt einen Dritten? (Einer verletzt, einer bleibt da, einer holt Hilfe)
Bitte sag jetzt, dass ein Helfer völlig ausreichend ist!


Ist es ratsam, dieses Roadbook von transalp.info zu bestellen? Kann man das auch zur Planung der Tour verwenden? Sind Karten enthalten?


Danke,
Samy


----------



## Superfriend (5. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nur um es meinen Erziehungsberechtigten D) erklären zu können: Kann man ruhig zu zweit fahren, oder benötigt man unbedingt einen Dritten? (Einer verletzt, einer bleibt da, einer holt Hilfe)
> Bitte sag jetzt, dass ein Helfer völlig ausreichend ist!



Natürlich sind unter Sicherhietsgesichtspunkten drei oder mehr Helfer gut. Ich finde dennoch, dass es auch zu zweit nicht verantwortungslos ist. Wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, ist v.a. wichtig, dass jemand Hilfe holen kann. Zwar ist es für einen Verletzten sicherlich erträglicher, wenn eine Person bei ihm bleibt, dennoch wird derjenige bis zum Eintreffen professioneller Hilfe die Situation nicht wesentlich verbessern können. Ich denke also, dass die Gruppengröße von zwei kein Hindernis ist.

Ich selbst übrigens bin schon mehrere Alpencrosse zu zweit gefahren, Tages- und Wochenendetouren im alpinen Gelände habe ich auch schon alleine unternommen (und würde es jederzeit wieder tun). Von letzterem ist natürlich abzuraten. Dennoch gilt schlussendlich: Hirn einschalten und sich und die Bedingungen ehrlich einschätzen. Das bietet die größtmögliche Sicherheit - vollkommene wird es nie geben.

Zum Roadbook: Klar, das ist zur Planung gedacht und ich finde auch, dass es sich lohnt, es zu kaufen (ist auch nicht so teuer, glaub ich). Auch KArten isnd darin enthalten. Allerdings müsst Ihr unbedingt, auch wegen der Improvisationsfähigkeit für mögliche Ausweichroouten, die Strecke auch nochmal mit herkömmlichen Karten abdecken und diese mitnehmen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2008)

Egal zu wievielt man ist, auf jeden Fall gehören alle Notrufnummern ins Handy gespeichert, denn das ist auf jeden Fall die 1. Wahl um Hilfe zu holen. Die meisten Leute, denen man in den Bergen begegnet, sind extrem hilfsbereit, sodass man auf den normalen AC-Routen im Ernstfall auch nicht komplett auf sich allein gestellt ist.


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Is klar.



nur mal so: wie oft musst du auf einen anderen weg wechseln, wenn du von ischgl die normalroute zum fimberpass auffährst. oder vom karwendelhaus zum kleinen ahornboden? odervon scoul zum costainas? oder  weil du ja die dolomiten als dein lieblingsrevier bezeichnest: wie lang ist der bindelweg?


----------



## B.Z. (5. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nur um es meinen Erziehungsberechtigten D) erklären zu können: Kann man ruhig zu zweit fahren, oder benötigt man unbedingt einen Dritten? (Einer verletzt, einer bleibt da, einer holt Hilfe)
> Bitte sag jetzt, dass ein Helfer völlig ausreichend ist!



Ich fahre am liebsten zu Zweit. Wir verstehen uns sehr gut und es gibt keine Diskussionen. Sobald man zu Dritt ist, durchgefroren an einer unklaren Abzweigung steht, gehts los. Das ist mir noch nie passiert.



> Ist es ratsam, dieses Roadbook von transalp.info zu bestellen? Kann man das auch zur Planung der Tour verwenden? Sind Karten enthalten?


Ich habe mir die Karten als PDF bestellt, als A4 ausgedruckt und einlaminiert. Aus Gewichts-Gesichtspunkten ungümstig, weil sehr schwer  m aber echt praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht mit dir streiten. Aber wenn ein GPS für Tagestouren ok ist, wie du sagst, dann ist es erst mal recht für lange Routen geeignet.



die frage war: nötig oder nicht nötig. meine antwort war: unnötig, wenn man es nur für den alpencross kauft. begründungen siehe oben. dabei bleibe ich auch. erst recht weil du damit...



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man mit Karten umgehen können. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass man in Punkto Navigation um Einiges mehr drauf haben muss, wenn man mit GPS unterwegs ist. Die Planung hierfür ist allerdings vorher und nicht mehr auf der Tour.



...nämlich recht hast. nur für einen alpenx im jahr sich mit der materie gps auseinandersetzen ist ein immenser aufwand für einen begrenzten nutzen. dazu kommen die nicht unerheblichen kosten fürs oft noch nicht mal vollständige digitale kartenmaterial. weicht man auf frei verfügbare karten aus, bist du unendlich lange mit den verschiedenen anwendungen beschäftigt und mutierst über kurz oder lang zum nerd. 




			
				B.Z. schrieb:
			
		

> ch habe mir die Karten als PDF bestellt, als A4 ausgedruckt und einlaminiert. Aus Gewichts-Gesichtspunkten ungümstig, weil sehr schwer  m aber echt praktisch.




so macht man das (wobei a5 eigentlich ausreicht, wenn der scan gut ist) . dazu das roadbook im miniformat  in eine leicht zugängliche tasche oder an den lenker und gut ist.


----------



## polo (6. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> bist du unendlich lange mit den verschiedenen anwendungen beschäftigt und mutierst über kurz oder lang zum nerd.


wie die diversen diskussionen hier zeigen ist das das zentrale problem um gps. da verfahre ich mich lieber.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. September 2008)

Wie sind die Abfahrten zu fahren? Technisch eher schwer oder leicht?
Samy


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. September 2008)

die ganze tour ist nicht übermässig schwer. technisch schwieriger ist die abfahrt von der montozzo-scharte, albi fährt ansonsten über den niedrigeren passo tonale (strasse, keine schwierigkeiten).

es gibt ja hunderte von fotos zu der tour im internet, da kannst du nach betrachtung vermutlich besser einschätzen, ob das für euch passt oder nicht.

in summe fand ich die tour aber nicht allzu schwer, darum fahren auch diverse einsteiger die tour. und im ernstfall schiebt man eben mal, ist besser als sich lang zu legen und sich fragen zu müssen, ob zu dritt nicht doch besser gewesen wäre als zu zeit ...


----------



## Superfriend (6. September 2008)

Fimberpass ist ähnlich schwer wie Montozzo. Auch hier sprechen wir aber nicht von Gefahren sondern nur von Anspruch. Laufen geht immer.


----------



## B.Z. (7. September 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Fimberpass ist ähnlich schwer wie Montozzo. Auch hier sprechen wir aber nicht von Gefahren sondern nur von Anspruch. Laufen geht immer.



Den hatten wir letzes Jahr im Schnee...  Uahhh... totz Zwiebelbekleidung konnten wir gar nicht so schnell zittern, wie wir gefroren haben. Rauf und runter war der Weg eigentlich nur noch ein Bach, an Fahren war nicht zu denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. September 2008)

montozzo und fimberpass sind die schwersten abschnitte der tour. aber beide sind nicht durchgängig gleich schwer und beide haben abschnitte drin, die bei guten bedingungen auch anfänger fahren können. 

einen schönen aber schweren trail kann man noch einbauen, wenn man nach dem fimberpass ab der alp griosch (unbedingt einkehren und einen kuchen probieren!) nicht den von albrech beschrieben weg nimmt (schotterstraße), sondern den wanderweg nach sent. geht direkt an der hütte nach rechts weg, dann in den wald und in der folge über böse wurzelpassagen, teilweise ausgesetzt am bergbach entlang. ab und zu muss man den überqueren und die hängebrücken dazu kosten nicht ganz schwindelfreie sicherlich überwindung. wer nach dem fimberpass genug hat von trails nimmt besser die normal-route.


----------



## transalbi (12. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> montozzo und fimberpass sind die schwersten abschnitte der tour. aber beide sind nicht durchgängig gleich schwer und beide haben abschnitte drin, die bei guten bedingungen auch anfänger fahren können.
> 
> einen schönen aber schweren trail kann man noch einbauen, wenn man nach dem fimberpass ab der alp griosch (unbedingt einkehren und einen kuchen probieren!) nicht den von albrech beschrieben weg nimmt (schotterstraße), sondern den wanderweg nach sent. geht direkt an der hütte nach rechts weg, dann in den wald und in der folge über böse wurzelpassagen, teilweise ausgesetzt am bergbach entlang. ab und zu muss man den überqueren und die hängebrücken dazu kosten nicht ganz schwindelfreie sicherlich überwindung. wer nach dem fimberpass genug hat von trails nimmt besser die normal-route.



Von den Hängebrücken rate ich dringend ab. Bin ich im Juli drüber. Der Gegenhang ist am Abrutschen. Da war mir und den anderen schon ein wenig ungemütlich zumute, als wir die tiefen Risse in der Erde gesehen haben. Wird sich wohl nach den nächsten starken Regenfällen von alleine erledigt haben. Dann sind die Brücken weg.

Albi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt das Roadbook von Andreas Albrecht. Das hilft auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr viel weiter. Im Grunde genommen kann man ja mit diesem Heft einfach losradln 

Nochmal 2 Fragen:
Wäschewaschen - Kann man die Bikeklamotten auf den Hütten/Hotels mal waschen (lassen)?

Hütten buchen - Weit im Voruas buchen oder ein paar Tage vorher anrufen?

Danke, Samy


----------



## spudi (10. Dezember 2008)

Wie jeden Abend im Waschbecken mit etwas Shampoo/Duschgel durchwaschen und im Trockenraum der Hütte aufhängen. Im Hotel ohne Trockenraum die Sachen auf den Balkon oder ins Bad hängen und wenn was am nächsten Tag noch nicht trocken ist (Socken/Unterwäsche brauchen gerne mal etwas länger), den Ersatz anziehen und die noch feuchten Sachen zum trocknen an den Rucksack hängen.

Karsten


----------



## allert (10. Dezember 2008)

In S'Charl im Crusch Alba und in Santa Caterina im Sporthotel waschen sie Deine Sachen sogar kostenlos über Nacht. Super Service!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## iglg (10. Dezember 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Wie jeden Abend im Waschbecken mit etwas Shampoo/Duschgel durchwaschen und im Trockenraum der Hütte aufhängen. Im Hotel ohne Trockenraum die Sachen auf den Balkon oder ins Bad hängen und wenn was am nächsten Tag noch nicht trocken ist (Socken/Unterwäsche brauchen gerne mal etwas länger), den Ersatz anziehen und die noch feuchten Sachen zum trocknen an den Rucksack hängen.
> 
> Karsten



Durch die tägliche Shampoo- oder (nobel mit Rei-in-der-Tube-) Wäsche bekommt man aber nur das Gröbste (Salz, Schmutz usw) weg. Der sich täglich verstärkende beißende Geruch wird nur unzureichend übertüncht.
Das gehört halt dazu (ist aber ziemlich eklig, oder ?)

Mein Rucksack kam jedenfalls gleich nach der Zielankunft immer schnell in einen Quarantäne-Müllsack


----------



## Meilermann (10. Dezember 2008)

@SamyRSJ4
zu Hütten buchen kommt es darauf an, wann Du fährst und wieviel Ihr seid. 

Bis Ende Juli ist es kaum ein Problem was zu finden, wenn Du bischen flexiebel bist; Mitte August wird es in Italien schon schwieriger (alle Italiener wollen in die Berge), wiegesagt es kommt sehr darauf an wie viele Ihr seid.

Ich war allein unterwegs Ende Juli und hatte nirgends Probleme.
Gruß Ernst


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTBMax (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich buche immer nur die erste Übernachtung etwas längerfristig vor, damit der Start problemlos klappt. Danach hab ich's lieber flexibel mit der Streckengestaltung. Ich notiere mir aber immer die Tel.-Nummern der Hütten am Weg und von Unterkünften in den Talorten, so dass ich kurz vorher anrufen und reservieren kann. Das hat sich schon so manches mal als sehr hilfreich erwiesen, wenn die Tagesetappe aus irgendwelchen Gründen einen anderen Endpunkt bekommen hat und wir zusätzlich a bisserl spät dran waren. Man weiß dann ohne stressiges Suchen, wo's hingeht und u.U. steht das Abendessen schon auf'm Tisch.

Bis drei Personen würde ich's so machen. Bei größeren Gruppen (da habe ich nicht so viel Erfahrung) muss man vielleicht doch etwas länger im Voraus buchen.

Die schlimmste Italo-Touri-Terror-Zeit ist die Woche um Ferragosto (Mariä Himmelfahrt, 15. August). Da kommen sie mit'm Moped in Badelatschen aus Venedig, um im hochalpinen Gelände Steinpilze zu suchen...

Max


----------



## Boogeyman (11. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind Ende August zu fünft weitestgehend auf der Albrechtroute unterwegs gewesen und haben im voraus gebucht gehabt. Hätten wir aber nicht müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Sprache? Sprechen die Italiener am "Wegesrand" bzw. die Wirte ein bisschen Deutsch? (Könnte ich mir fast vorstellen, bei den ganzen Touristen)

Ein Bekannter, der selbst auch schon öfters in den Alpen war, hat uns empfohlen, vorher eine Art Bergkurs zu belegen. (Hauptsächlich zum Thema Wetter, wie verhalte ich mich bei Wetterumschwung etc.)
Was sagt ihr zum Wetter? Wir haben keine alpine Erfahrung, die in jeder Transalp-Beschreibung als unbedingt notwendig aufgeführt wird.
Aber irgendwann muss man doch mal zum ersten mal in die Alpen, um eben diese Erfahrung sammeln zu können, oder? Wenn ich keine alpine Erfahrung habe, dann kann ich ja praktisch nie in die Alpen, weil ich diese Erfahrung ja nicht hier im Flachland trainieren kann... 
Also, kann man als Flachlandtiroler trotzdem in die Alpen?


----------



## transalbi (11. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Danke! Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Sprache? Sprechen die Italiener am "Wegesrand" bzw. die Wirte ein bisschen Deutsch? (Könnte ich mir fast vorstellen, bei den ganzen Touristen)
> 
> Ein Bekannter, der selbst auch schon öfters in den Alpen war, hat uns empfohlen, vorher eine Art Bergkurs zu belegen. (Hauptsächlich zum Thema Wetter, wie verhalte ich mich bei Wetterumschwung etc.)
> Was sagt ihr zum Wetter? Wir haben keine alpine Erfahrung, die in jeder Transalp-Beschreibung als unbedingt notwendig aufgeführt wird.
> ...



Grundkenntnisse der Sprache jedes Landes können nicht schaden und sei es "Bitte", "Danke" und "Guten Tag".
Zum Thema Alpine Erfahrung:
da hilft ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand schon weiter.
Gehe nicht in die Höhe, wenn es Gefahr gibt zu schneien. Ebenso nicht bei starkem Regen - ein Bach in kurzer Zeit wird zum reißenden Strom und dein Weg ist abgeschnitten.

Albi


----------



## allert (12. Dezember 2008)

Als alpine Einsteigerroute würde ich die Albrechtroute nicht sehen. Es geht doch teilweise hoch hinaus, mit anderen Trails, als in den Mittelgebirgen. Mit null alpiner Erfahrung würde ich das nicht auf eigene Faust machen. Es gibt schliesslich Anbieter, bei denen man erste alpine Erfahrungen in der geführten Gruppe machen kann. Aber jeder wie er es mag.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## spudi (12. Dezember 2008)

So ein Quatsch. Ich bin die Albrechtsroute mit meiner Freundin als erste Transalp locker gefahren. Hatten sogar überraschenden Neuschnee über Nacht an der Heidelberger Hütte und mussten im Schneegestöber über den Fimberpass (höchste Stelle der Tour). Dabei mussten wir uns beeilen, um auf dem Trail zu bleiben, den wir teilweise nur anhand der Fußstapfen der zahlreichen Biker vor uns erkannt haben. Mir hats sogar spass gemacht.
Sowieso sind auf dieser Route doch so viele Biker unterwegs, dass man selten lange alleine ist. Ich frage mich, wo man für diese Tour die sogenannte "alpine Erfahrung" braucht....?

Lasst euch nicht entmutigen, ist alles halb so schlimm. Wir haben uns das im Zweifelsfall einfach bei den anderen abgeguckt. Bei dem Neuschnee haben wir einfach abgewartet ob die anderen über den Pass gehen und sind denen dann hinterher. War garkein Problem. Und Ihr werdet nie die einzigen Biker sein.

Karsten


----------



## Schwabe (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo SamyRSJ4

Lass Dich nicht entmutigen, fahre mit Kopf und Verstand dann kommst Du auch sicher über die Alpen. Die Albrecht Route ist für einen Anfänger sicher geeignet. Steig an einer brenzligen Stelle lieber einmal öfter vom Rad und schiebe dann klappts bestimmt. Wenn Du Angst vor einem Unwetter hast kannst Du Dich ja jeden Tag  bei den Wirten Unterwegs erkundigen wie das Wetter wird und kannst Dich dann immer noch entscheiden ob du aufbrichst
Plane lieber ein oder zwei Tage als Reserve ein dann klappt das schon


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Ich bin die Albrechtsroute mit meiner Freundin als erste Transalp locker gefahren. Hatten sogar überraschenden Neuschnee über Nacht an der Heidelberger Hütte und mussten im Schneegestöber über den Fimberpass (höchste Stelle der Tour). Dabei mussten wir uns beeilen, um auf dem Trail zu bleiben, den wir teilweise nur anhand der Fußstapfen der zahlreichen Biker vor uns erkannt haben. Mir hats sogar spass gemacht.
> Sowieso sind auf dieser Route doch so viele Biker unterwegs, dass man selten lange alleine ist. Ich frage mich, wo man für diese Tour die sogenannte "alpine Erfahrung" braucht....?
> 
> Lasst euch nicht entmutigen, ist alles halb so schlimm. Wir haben uns das im Zweifelsfall einfach bei den anderen abgeguckt. Bei dem Neuschnee haben wir einfach abgewartet ob die anderen über den Pass gehen und sind denen dann hinterher. War garkein Problem. Und Ihr werdet nie die einzigen Biker sein.
> ...



Und wenn diese Biker alle aus dem Fenster springen würden, sprigst Du dann auch hinterher?

Der Fimberpass ist Gott sei Dank pille-palle, aber jetzt lass 'mal das Gelände steil, ausgesetzt und unübersichtlich sein. Dann ist es schnell vorbei mit dem Spass im Schneegestöber. 

Diejenigen, die über's Wetter am Besten Bescheid wissen sind die Hüttenwirte oder sonstige Einheimische (Liftbetreiber o.ä.). Wenn man das ganze noch mit dem aktuellen Wetterbericht kombiniert ist man in fast allen Fällen auf der sicheren Seite.

Die Grund-Regeln die man beachten muss man sich nicht unbedingt in einem Kurs aneignen. In der Literatur oder im Internet gibt's genug Hinweise.


----------



## spudi (12. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und wenn diese Biker alle aus dem Fenster springen würden, sprigst Du dann auch hinterher?.


Nein, ich springe dann vom Dach.
Mannmannmann....


----------



## rob.68 (12. Dezember 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht entmutigen, ist alles halb so schlimm. Wir haben uns das im Zweifelsfall einfach bei den anderen abgeguckt. Bei dem Neuschnee haben wir einfach abgewartet ob die anderen über den Pass gehen und sind denen dann hinterher. War garkein Problem. Und Ihr werdet nie die einzigen Biker sein.
> 
> Karsten


 
Genau so sieht es aus. Gerade die Albrecht-Route ist die ausgefahrenste Auto-Bahn im AX-Bereich. Allein sein wird man in der Saison dort nie. Allein dieser Umstand wäre für mich persönlich abschreckend genug, diese Tour zu machen. Aber jeder natürlich wie er will.

Solange beim AX kein Gletscher oder Klettersteig begangen wird, ist der hoffentlich gesunde Menschenverstand ausreichend, um nicht beim schlechten Wetter (Gewitter, Schnee, Nebel) auf die Höhe zu gehen. Und einen Wetterbericht kann man sich jeden morgen in der Zeitung anschauen.

Dieses ganze Getue von wegen alpiner Erfahrung ist pillepalle.


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2008)

das sehe ich anders. zumindest wenn man "alpine erfahrung" so übersetzt, wie es vernünftige meschen tun. 

schließlich geht es ja nicht darum, dass man als anfänger nicht in hochalpine gegenden soll. es geht darum, dass man sich nicht blind und unvorbereitet in situationen begibt, denen man noch nicht ausgesetzt war. 
dazu gehört die möglichkeit von plötzlichen wetterumstürzen (habe z.b. schon einen temperaturabfall von knapp 20° auf 2° in knapp einer halben stunde erlebt) genauso wie die tatsache, dass man im fall einer verletzung eben nicht mal schnell den krankenwagen rufen kann. oder wer macht sich schon bewußt, dass ein sturzregen auch zwei täge später noch kleine idyllische bergbäche zu reißenden flüssen machen kann? 

diese dinge muss man einschätzen können. das kann aber nur der, der sich damit auseinandersetzt. "pillepalle" ist genau die einstellung, die allzu oft direkt in den akia oder den hubschrauber führt. 

wie gesagt: ich sage nicht, man muss jahrelang in den alpen unterwegs gewesen sein, um eine solche tour zu machen. aber man sollte gewappnet sein. das gilt übrigens überall. ob eine route hochfrequentiert ist oder nicht, spielt keine rolle.

edit: ich war vor 2 jahren ebenfalls auf großen teilen der albrecht route unterwegs und habe in 7 tagen genau 4 andere biker getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob.68 (12. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders. zumindest wenn man "alpine erfahrung" so übersetzt, wie es vernünftige meschen tun.
> 
> .


 
Tu mir einen gefallen und verschone mich mit deinen Allgemeinplätzen und Fehlinterpretationen meiner Aussagen. Du bist hier nicht im KTWR.


----------



## MTBMax (12. Dezember 2008)

Auf das Gekeife zwischen den Eitelkeiten hier gehe ich mal nicht ein...

In Kürze:
Mit Verstand und Respekt vor Berg und Wetter ist die Route überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn dir eine Situation aus irgendeinem Grund komisch oder unangenehm, unbekannt vorkommt, immer die defensivste Variante wählen. Das Problem in den Bergen ist nicht, dass das Risiko exorbitant hoch wäre. Tausende Biker fahren jedes Jahr über die Alpen ohne eine einzige gefährliche Situation zu erleben. Sehr hoch ist nur, was bei Verwirklichung des Risikos auf dem Spiel steht... ...nämlich dann schnell dein Leben. Deswegen immer Augen auf, Verstand an und defensiv entscheiden.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2008)

ich frage mich, was du mit deinem post bezwecken willst rob. wenn du mir was zu sagen hast - gerne per pm. aber verschone bitte wenigstens dieses unterforum mit deinen persönlichen anfeindungen.


----------



## Meilermann (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann da MTbMax nur zustimmen; mit gesundem Menschenverstand, etwas Vorsicht kommt man gut über die Berge. Unter Vorsicht meine ich den Wetterbericht täglich abzufragen und vor der Tour die Großwetterlage studieren, da kann man schon einiges abklären. Dazu den Hüttenwirt fragen, dann können kaum mehr große Überraschungen kommen. 

Ich würde es als wichtig erachten, für schlechtes Wetter entweder "freie Tage" als Puffer oder Alternativrouten dabei haben. 

Wenn man sich dann noch nicht zu Schade ist einmal auch umzukehren sollte nichts schief gehen.

Übriges ich war letztes Jahr Ende Juli auf der Route und die Biker die ich traf waren recht überschaubar, tageweise habe ich sogar gar keinen getroffen - so kann es sein , wenn man nicht unbedingt am Samstag oder Sonntag losfährt.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß
Ernst


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich lese hier immer Albrecht Route "Pille-Palle"...Anfänger Tour
na sagt mal...was ist denn ne Richtig HARTE Männertour...??

Albrechtroute....na ja.....
Ischgl Bodenalpe....drücke ich nicht mit 1 Bein hoch...
auch den Fimberpass bewältige ich nicht in 25min....den Trail Berg runter habe ich bisher nur 1 Biker komplett von oben bis unten fahren sehen.....die anderen sind zum Teil abgestiegen, oder haben über weite Teile geschoben.

Weiter geht's ....1200hm am stück hoch zum Val Mora......leicht zu fahren ist anders.....

Den Anstieg zum Passo Verva.....danach noch von Le Prese hoch zur La Baita.....da fahren die wenigsten....alles klar leicht....

Von der La Baita zum Passo del Alpe....alles fahrbar...ne is klar ne

Zur Bozzi Hütte und hoch zur Scharte ca. 35-40% steil mit Schotter....das fährt keiner auch nicht ohne Rucksack......

dann runter zum Lago di Pian Palu ...auch einfach der Trail dort hin.....fährt auch jeder ohne abzusteigen....

na einfach nennt ihr das...?? und das alles mit ca. 6kg Rucksack.....

Wenn ich das hier so höre müssten die jenigen die es als einfach und Änfängerhaft bezeichnen bestimmt bei jedem Marathon oder MTB Rennen vorderste Plätze erzielen...

aber ich denke auch da bestimmt nur mit dem MUND....!!!!!

Vielleicht mit 7-10tsd KM in den Beinen stellt die "Albrecht-Route" nicht so ne ganz große Herausforderung da, und man kann diese Tour schön genießen.
Doch auch mit dieser Jahres KM Leistung tut sich der ein oder andere Biker der nicht aus den Mittelgebirgs Raum kommt schon auch sehr schwer...!

das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung auf dieser Route.....und ich bin die mehr als 2mal gefahren....


----------



## rob.68 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Tour konditionell leicht ist. Ist sie bestimmt nicht. Vor allem, wenn man nur ein mal im Jahr in die Berge kommt und einfach keine "Berghärte" sammeln kann. Wo kann man sonst 2.000 HM am Stück fahren, als in den Alpen?

Das Tam-Tam jedoch, welches immer mit dem Wort "alpine Erfahrung" und nicht ohne "Luis-Trenker-Gen" hier vom Stapel gelassen wird, ist einfach lächerlich. Damit produzieren sich hier einige docht recht schwer. 

Der Albrecht hat diese Tour so ausgewählt, um maximal viel ohne Schieben fahren zu können. Im Endeffekt sind das alles ausgetretene Wanderwege, ohne Felsabstürze, Steinschlag- und Lawinengefahr. Du wirst dir auf dieser Strecke stellenweise deinen Weg mit Jeeps teilen dürfen, die die Touris auf die Hütten bringen. Wir sind Mountain-Biker und keine Höhenbergsteiger! Klar gibt es viele Spielarten, wie hochschleppen und unter Lebensgefahr runterfahren, oder diese Frax-Touren. Davon kann aber keine Rede bei der ollen Albrecht-Route sein.

Natürlich muss man einen gesunden Menschenverstand haben. Den braucht man aber beim Auto-Fahren auch. 

In der Beziehung: bitte locker bleiben und entspannen und den schönen Bike-Urlaub geniessen. 

Hier gehts nicht um den Everest ohne Flaschensauerstoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (12. Dezember 2008)

Den Fimberpass als Pille-Palle zu bezeichnen, ist trotzdem daneben. Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch einen Wintereinbruch mit Schnee. Der Weg war nur noch ein Bach. Hoch wie runter war an fahren nicht mehr zu denken. Wir waren gut ausgerüstet, hatten alles an, was nur ging und haben trotzdem mit den Zähnen geklappert.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 10.000 Km in den Beinen und kann nicht sagen, daß ich mich unterfordert gefühlt habe... 

Von überlaufen kann m.E. keine Rede sein. Wir waren Ende September unterwegs und haben wenig andere biker getroffen.

Ansonsten: Bei einem AlpenX null Risiko. Lieber einmal mehr Schieben als auf einer Mehrtagestour mit Gepäck auf dem Rücken zu meinen, immer im Sattel bleiben zu müssen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Dezember 2008)

rob.68 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Tour konditionell leicht ist. Ist sie bestimmt nicht. Vor allem, wenn man nur ein mal im Jahr in die Berge kommt und einfach keine "Berghärte" sammeln kann. Wo kann man sonst 2.000 HM am Stück fahren, als in den Alpen?
> 
> Das Tam-Tam jedoch, welches immer mit dem Wort "alpine Erfahrung" und nicht ohne "Luis-Trenker-Gen" hier vom Stapel gelassen wird, ist einfach lächerlich. Damit produzieren sich hier einige docht recht schwer.
> 
> ...



wer will das denn wirklich......vielleicht ein paar Leute mit wenig Verstand und Verantwortungsbewusstsein....aber die sogn. normalos unter den MTB Fahrern die nicht in den Alpen ihren Jahresurlaub verbringen, einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehen, ein geregeltes Einkommen nachweisen können, für Haus, Hof, Frau und Kinder seinen alltäglichen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen und auch wenn nötig zu übernehmen...evtl. sogar noch Selbständig ist und seinen Mitarbeitern gegenüber verantwortlich ist, der ist bestimmt nicht mit der Albrechtroute "unterfordert"...

alle anderen die sich in die ogn. Situation selbstverschuldet bringen...müssten im Notfall weder Hilfe noch finanzielle Unterstützung im Schadensfall bekommen, damit meine ich Krankenkasse, Arztkosten, Bergung, Arbeitgeber-Lohnfortzahlung, Lebensversicherung, Krankenhaus Kosten incls. Tagegeld, Unfallversicherung etc.

Grob gesagt man sollte den einfach dort liegen lassen und nicht beachten.


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2008)

was mich wirklch interessieren wÃ¼rde rob â bist du schon einem meter der albrecht-route Ã¼berhaupt gefahren?


----------



## rob.68 (12. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> was mich wirklch interessieren wÃ¼rde rob â bist du schon einem meter der albrecht-route Ã¼berhaupt gefahren?



Aber ja, natÃ¼rlich.  Abschnittsweise an Wochenenden, und auf meiner letzten Alpendurchquerung von Ost nach West habe ich einen Teil der Route gekreuzt.

Finde ich prima, dein Interesse an mein Unternehmungen.  Ich persÃ¶nlich lasse mich nicht mit 1.000 Mann im Schlepptau vom Uli koordiniert Ã¼ber die Berge hetzen. Ich liebe eher die Eigenregie.

NatÃ¼rlich muss gesunder Menschenverstand sein und fit muss man auch sein. Ich will  keinem seine Albrecht-Route madig machen. Ein Alpencross ist immer eine tolle Erfahrung, wenn alles gut gelingt.

Ich gehe aber einfach mal davon aus, dass jemand der so eine Unternehmung plant, also eben nicht der depperte Mallorca-Massen-Touri, genug Grips hat, um souverÃ¤n und ohne EinzelkÃ¤mpfer-Ausbildung Ã¼ber die Alpen mit dem Radl zu kommen.

Also, alles halb so wild.



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wer will das denn wirklich......vielleicht ein paar Leute mit wenig Verstand und Verantwortungsbewusstsein....



Das ist quatsch. FÃ¼r solche Touren braucht es KÃ¶nnen, Mut, Erfahrung und Planung. Wie weit man mit seinem persÃ¶nlichen Risiko geht, ist Einstellungssache. Wenn man damit was Neues ausprobiert, ist es auf jedenfall bemerkens- und anerkennenswert.


----------



## rob.68 (12. Dezember 2008)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Den Fimberpass als Pille-Palle zu bezeichnen, ist trotzdem daneben. Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch einen Wintereinbruch mit Schnee. Der Weg war nur noch ein Bach. Hoch wie runter war an fahren nicht mehr zu denken. Wir waren gut ausgerüstet, hatten alles an, was nur ging und haben trotzdem mit den Zähnen geklappert.
> 
> .



Und genau das sind doch die Erlebnisse, die einen vollkommenen AX ausmachen.


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2008)

ich lasse mich gern vom uli durch die alpen hetzen, weil ich gerne rennen fahre. genauso gerne gehe oder fahre ich alleine in die berge. dass muss sich nicht ausschließen. deine ost - westdurchquerung war eine geführte tour, oder?



rob.68 schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber einfach mal davon aus, dass jemand der so eine Unternehmung plant, also eben nicht der depperte Mallorca-Massen-Touri, genug Grips hat, um souverän und ohne Einzelkämpfer-Ausbildung über die Alpen mit dem Radl zu kommen.



ich fände es ja schön, wenn man davon so einfach ausgehen könnte. meine erfahrung zeigt aber was anderes. deshalb ,finde ich zumindest, kann man nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen, sich ordentlich vorzubereiten  gerade wenn jemand fragt, der sich selbst als unerfahren outet. 

eine einzelkämpferausbildung braucht mal allerdings wirklich nicht.


----------



## terryx (12. Dezember 2008)

Bin die Albrecht-Route Mitte August gefahren und habe mir 10 Tage Zeit gelassen. Aus den schon oben genannten Gründen hieß es auch bei mir einige Male  "....wer's Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt...".

Trotzdem und auch wenn es mein erster AX war: es ist eine geniale Route mit tollen Landschaften. Man sollte sich als AX-Anfänger eben keinen Stress machen, dafür lieber 2-3 Tage länger einplanen und das Naturerlebnis (und das ist es) geniessen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## rob.68 (13. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> deine ost - westdurchquerung war eine geführte tour, oder?



Nein, wie gesagt, Eigenregie. Zu zweit.

Ich selbst bin jedoch kein Bergsteiger. Deshalb habe ich auch keine alpine Erfahrung. Nur genügende Vor- und Umsicht.

Dass man sich vorbereiten muss, ist vollkommen klar.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Diskussion! 
Im Klartext hieß das ja jetzt: Gut planen und vorbereiten, vorsichtig und defensiv sein, Menschenverstand anschalten und dann klappts. Alles klar, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## powderJO (13. Dezember 2008)

viel spaß dabei. und lasst euch nicht hetzten von dem zeiten im roadbook von andreas. der ist nämlich ganz schön schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (14. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine kurze Ergänzung zum Thema Wetter und Risiko. Eine der größten Gefahren für Biker im Sommer sind mit Sicherheit die Gewitter. Ich poste mal drei Links aus "Berg und Steigen" zu dem Thema, die ich sehr interessant finde. (In einem alten Thread von mir sind die auch schon drin.)

www.bergundsteigen.at/file.php/archiv/2003/2/print/28-33 (kurzschluss, teil1).pdf
www.bergundsteigen.at/file.php/archiv/2003/3/print/20-26 (kurzschluss, teil2).pdf
www.bergundsteigen.at/file.php/archiv/2003/2/print/26-27%20%28haarebergw%E4rts%29.pdf

Die Jungs, die Berg und Steigen machen, sind ziemliche Freaks, was das Thema Sicherheit/Risiko/Psyche angeht. Nicht jeder ist so drauf . Das Online-Archiv kann ich aber sehr empfehlen.

Schönen Sonntag!
Max


----------



## allert (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

so eine Diskussion wollte ich eigentlich nicht auslösen. Aber auf jeden Fall habe ich erreicht, daß alle Facetten einer Transalp jetzt mal wieder diskutiert wurden. Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Respekt vor so einer Tour etwas steigern. Plötzliche Temperaturstürze um deutlich mehr als 10°, heftiger Regen/Schnee, Blitz und Donner können einem schon etwas Angst machen, speziell in den Bergen. Und so etwas kann ohne große Vorwarnung auftreten, trotz Wetterbericht. Damit muss man dann umgehen können.

Ausserdem heisst alpine Erfahrung nicht gleich Bergsteigen mit Bike, sondern Respekt, Vorsicht und Umsicht und das schon bei der Planung. Wer noch nie in den Alpen war, kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen, was eine Etappe mit 2000hm und mehr als 60km bedeutet. Und das mehrere Tage hintereinander.

Ich jedenfalls bleibe bei meiner Meinung, daß die Albrechtroute keine Anfängertour ist. Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Entdecker selbst das einschätzt.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin eine schöne Diskussion

Steffen

PS: Ach ja, die Beiden sind übrigens 17 Jahre alt.


----------



## transalbi (15. Dezember 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls bleibe bei meiner Meinung, daß die Albrechtroute keine Anfängertour ist. Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Entdecker selbst das einschätzt.



Wenn du mich so direkt fragst, will ich kurz etwas zur Entstehung der Albrecht-Route sagen.
Meinen ersten Alpencross bin ich 1994 gefahren. Dann regelmäßig all die Jahre nach Anregungen aus Büchern, Bikezeitschriften. Irgendwann hat mich dann genervt, was sog. selbsternannte Transalp-Gurus über Strecken, Fahrbarkeit derselben und Traum-Singletrails gelabert haben.
Ich wusste nun, was mir Spaß macht und habe dann seit 2000 systematisch eine Strecke gesucht, die für mich persönlich interessant und schön ist. Nicht im Traum habe ich daran gedacht, dass die Route mal so einschlägt und von Tausenden nachgefahren wird. Es stand dazu auch niemals ein Artikel in einer BIKE-Zeitschrift - sie hat sich quasi nur über meine Homepage verbreitet. In ihrer jetzigen Form gibt es sie seit 2004 mit kleinen Modifikationen, indem ich immer mehr Asphaltpassagen zugunsten von Trails und anderen Schotterwegen eleiminiert habe.
Ob sie schwer oder leicht ist, da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander, was auch logisch ist, da die Voraussetzungen, mit denen jemand einen Alpencross angeht sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Für mich ist sie inzwischen auch recht leicht, am Anfang habe ich sie als schwer empfunden. Ich würde sie heute als anspruchsvoll, aber zu großen Teilen als fahrbar bezeichnen - was sicher viel zur großen Resonanz der Albrecht-Route beigetragen hat.
Wenn ich all das zusammenfasse, was ich im Laufe der Jahre persönlich gesehen habe, was Leute tatsächlich gefahren sind - sind das ca. 97% der Route. Insofern ist sie auch als Anfängertour tauglich, d.h. du musst nicht der begnadete Trailfahrer sein, um Spass an dieser Transalp zu haben.
Eine Trailtransalp sieht anders aus:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## allert (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

danke für die Erläuterungen und die schöne Tour, die wir Dir zu verdanken haben. Ich denke, daß einem viele Dinge bei Wiederholungen leichter vorkommen. Beim ersten Mal habe ich den Fimberpass fast komplett runtergeschoben. Beim letzten Mal war das deutlich anders, ging allerdings leider soweit, daß es mich hingelegt hat. Künstlerpech!

@All
Noch etwas zur Tour. Die DVD von Andreas ist absolut zu empfehlen. Ich habe die Bilder vor und nach der Tour schon öfters genossen. Vorher Vorfreude, danach Erinnerungen und man bekommt einen schönen Eindruck von alpinen Wetterkapriolen und wie man damit umgeht (Etappe nach Ischgl/Bodenalp und Gavia/Montozzo).

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Haibike40 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Samy,

nach unzähligen geführte Touren kann ich Dir nur raten, zunächst eine geführte Tour vorzuziehen. Das Problem ist sicher neben der Orientierung auch die zu erwartenden alpinen Gefahren. Ich kann Dich nur davor warnen solch leichtsinne Ratschläge, wie sie hier in den Foren leider immer wieder zu lesen sind, gedankenlos umzusetzen. Wichtiger als Eure Erfahrung mit dem Rad ist m.E. Eure alpine Erfahrung insgesamt (Orientierung, Wetterkunde, etc) Wenn Du einen  Anbieter findest, der in kleinen Gruppen fährt, individuell auf die Teilnehmer eingeht, bist Du sicher nicht schlecht beraten, und Deine Tour über die Alpen wird nicht zu einer Tortour.. Die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung bietet sich in dieser Hinsicht sicher an.

Schönes Fest


----------



## polo (22. Dezember 2008)

übertreibst du nicht ein wenig mit deiner werbeoffensive?


----------



## Alpennomade (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gehört, dass die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung aus *Tübingen* in der Beziehung ganz toll sein soll.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## chris2305 (23. Dezember 2008)

Zum Austausch zu einem Alpen-X können wir uns aber gerne auch mal im Deister treffen, da wir auch für 2009 so etwas planen und auch 2 Leute dabei sind, die das ganze schon gemacht haben.

Vielleicht würde dir das weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden Fall! Das können wir dann ja im Deister-Thread mal verabreden.


----------



## iglg (23. Dezember 2008)

Haibike40 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sicher neben der Orientierung auch die zu erwartenden alpinen Gefahren. Ich kann Dich nur davor warnen solch leichtsinne Ratschläge, wie sie hier in den Foren leider immer wieder zu lesen sind, gedankenlos umzusetzen. Wichtiger als Eure Erfahrung mit dem Rad ist m.E. Eure alpine Erfahrung insgesamt (Orientierung, Wetterkunde, etc)



Na ja, 
eine selbstorganisierte Tour auf den klassischen und leichteren Transalptouren in der wettersichersten Zeit im Sommer geht sicherlich auch ohne Guide.

Man sollte natürlich sicherstellen, dass man einen vorgeplanten Weg problemlos mit den sicher beherrschten Navigationshilfen nachfahren kann und ggf. auch Alternativen findet. Und mit Respekt vor den Bergen und vernünftiger Einschätzung seiner Möglichkeiten sollte es dann kein Problem sein.

Mein erster Alpencross war mit Freunden - selbstgeplant, ohne Guide und Gepäcktransport.
Es lief alles problemlos und im Vergleich zu den späteren geführten Transalps habe ich die selbst durchgeführte Tour viel intensiver erlebt, weil wir uns viel mehr mit dem Projekt auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## Roberino (23. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Im Klartext hieß das ja jetzt: Gut planen und vorbereiten, vorsichtig und defensiv sein, Menschenverstand anschalten und dann klappts. Alles klar, ich freu mich schon!


So habe ich schon die zweite Tour hinter mich gebracht, die dritte steht für 2009 an und die dann vielleicht Solo.

Dennoch, meine ich, sollte man die Karten sehr genau studieren, auch in Bezug was die Höhenmeterlinien angeht, die sollte man genau lesen, auch mal die Steigung für Streckenabschnitte berechnen. Die einzelnen Tagesetappen sollten nicht zu lang gewählt werden.

Ich habe mich dann noch mit dem Thema der Kreuzpeilung befasst, damit ich weiß wo ich bin, wenn das Navi ausfallen sollte. Habe ich aber letztendlich nicht gebraucht. Und auch die drei PDFs gelesen, die Max weiter oben gepostet hat.


----------



## MTBMax (23. Dezember 2008)

Haibike40 schrieb:


> Hallo Samy,
> 
> nach unzähligen geführte Touren kann ich Dir nur raten, zunächst eine geführte Tour vorzuziehen. Das Problem ist sicher neben der Orientierung auch die zu erwartenden alpinen Gefahren. Ich kann Dich nur davor warnen solch leichtsinne Ratschläge, wie sie hier in den Foren leider immer wieder zu lesen sind, gedankenlos umzusetzen. Wichtiger als Eure Erfahrung mit dem Rad ist m.E. Eure alpine Erfahrung insgesamt (Orientierung, Wetterkunde, etc) Wenn Du einen  Anbieter findest, der in kleinen Gruppen fährt, individuell auf die Teilnehmer eingeht, bist Du sicher nicht schlecht beraten, und Deine Tour über die Alpen wird nicht zu einer Tortour.. Die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung bietet sich in dieser Hinsicht sicher an.
> 
> Schönes Fest



Schmarr'n...

Die Frage, ob geführt oder nicht geführt, wurde hier schon oft diskutiert. Das Fass will ich nicht aufmachen. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Aber natürlich kann man mit guter Vorbereitung auch ohne Guide eine Transalp fahren.

Du lehnst dich da bisserl weit aus'm Fenster, wenn du alle hier gegeben Tipps als leichtsinnig abtust. Mein Eindruck von dem Forum hier ist eher genau das Gegenteil. Außerdem würde ich Samy - im Gegensatz zu dir - nicht in den Kontext mit dem Begriff "gedankenlos" setzen. Seine Fragen und Befassung mit den wichtigsten Punkten zeigen genau in die andere Richtung.

Mach deine Werbung bitte in den gelben Seiten. Da erkennt man sie dann als solche.

Ebenfalls frohes Fest,
Max


----------



## Roberino (23. Dezember 2008)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kann man mit guter Vorbereitung auch ohne Guide eine Transalp fahren.


Rrrrrrrrrrichtig!!


----------



## emvau (24. Dezember 2008)

Haibike40 schrieb:


> nach unzähligen geführte Touren kann ich Dir nur raten, zunächst eine geführte Tour vorzuziehen.





Alpennomade schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung aus *Tübingen* in der Beziehung ganz toll sein soll.



sag mal, gibt es jetzt hier schon konzertierte aktionen, um einzelne kunden zu werben. das stinkt ja nun wirklich zum himmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2009)

Sind die von Albrecht vorgelschlagenen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten Mitglieder im Alpenverein? Lohnt sich also für diese Route eine Mitgliedschaft?


----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2009)

eine dav-mitgliedschaft lohnt sich zwar immer aber für die albrecht-route profitierst du nicht davon, wenn du nur auf die möglichen rabatte bei hüttenübernachtungen schielst. nur die heidelberger hütte ist eine dav-hütte, die anderen übernachtungen auf der route sind pensionen und hotels.


----------



## emvau (11. Januar 2009)

ich habe da die meinung, dass "sich eine mitgliedschaft gehört", wenn man regelmäßig in den alpen unterwegs ist. die AVs bieten uns eine sensationelle infrastruktur.


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sind die von Albrecht vorgelschlagenen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten Mitglieder im Alpenverein? Lohnt sich also für diese Route eine Mitgliedschaft?


Generell ist eine AV Mitgliedschaft eine gute Sache. Eine Mitgliedschaft wegen einer Alpenüberquerung ist aber sinnlos.

http://alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=108

Dort steht eigentlich alles drauf - wobei ich am meisten auf den Versicherungsschutz schielen würde, wenn ich so was noch nicht hätte. ... und versichert sind viele nicht.


----------



## Alpennomade (12. Januar 2009)

Der wichtigste Grund für eine DAV-Mitgliedschaft ist die Versicherung im Bergrettungs-Fall. 

Und somit Pflicht für einen AX. Ein Heli-Flug kann sehr teuer werden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eben nochmal ein paar eMails in die Übernachtungsorte geschickt und gefragt, ob es dort eine DAV-Hütte gibt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## powderJO (13. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nochmal ein paar eMails in die Übernachtungsorte geschickt und gefragt, ob es dort eine DAV-Hütte gibt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.



schneller zum ziel kommst du wahrscheinlich, wen du auf der homepage des alpenvereins die hüttensuche bemühst:

http://www.alpenverein.de/


----------



## Zorro123 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin die Route 2007 gefahren und ich kann sagen, es ist wie in Liverpool: You'll never walk allone!!! Da braucht's kein Handy, da bist du immer in Gesellschaft, quasi auf Rufweite. 
Wer die Horden von der Heidelberger Hütte aufbrechen sah, weiss wovon ich rede.

Aber ich denke schon, nicht die Biketechnik ist gefragt sondern die Bergerfahrung und die Einschätzung der Situation, sowie des eigenen Potenzials.

Flexibilität statt falschem Ehrgeiz, wie schon ein Vorredner schrieb Albis Roadbook übersteigt evtl. manches Leistungsvermögen und bei schlechtem Wetter eben: aussetzen, unten rum oder abbrechen!!!

Wir sind im Val Mora fast runter geschwommen und am Gavia waren wir einen Tag später fast eingeschneit. Haben dann eben das Roadbook angepasst! Montozzo und Val Rezzalo eben ausgelassen (schweren Herzens, weil eigentlich zu den Highlights zählend).

Viel Spass

Reinhold


** Haltet den Vorbau steif


----------



## powderJO (15. Januar 2009)

wie an anderer stelle schon erwähnt: wir sind auch 2007 große tellstücke der tour gefahren und haben bis auf eine handvoll biker niemand getroffen. es kommt doch erheblich auf den gewählten zeitpunkt der tour an. und: wer antizyklisch fährt und statt den üblichen freitag / samstag /sonntag startterminen unter der woche losfährt hat auch deutlich weniger verkehr. wobei es sicher ein paar knotenpunkte gibt, an denen grundsätzlich mehr los ist. der fimbapass gehört sicher dazu.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Januar 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Das gehört halt dazu (ist aber ziemlich eklig, oder ?)


Die Mädels stehn drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timewalker85 (15. Januar 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Mädels stehn drauf.



Was kennst du denn für Mädels?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. Januar 2009)

Na was schon für welche...bissl geschmack/geruch muss schon dran sein...

chemisch gereinigt wollen doch nur Langweiler...!


----------



## Black Evil (19. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, was es mit Andreas Albrecht auf sich hat bzw. was diesen Mann zu so einer Ikone im Mountainbikesport macht ?
Im Internet kann ich nix finden.

Neugierig bin ich jetzt nach "Abenteuer Alpencross 2" schon, weil der etwas ältere Herr ja ganz schön zeigt, was man auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch leisten kann. Beeindruckend.


----------



## Meilermann (19. Februar 2009)

]Neugierig bin ich jetzt nach "Abenteuer Alpencross 2" schon, weil der etwas ältere Herr ja ganz schön zeigt, was man auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch leisten kann. Beeindruckend.[/URL]
@Black Evil: So anspruchsvoll ist die Route nun auch wieder nicht. Bin letztes Jahr die Route allein gefahren und das mit viel Spass. 
Trotz Ende Juli war ich fast immer auf den Trails allein, weil ich währed der Woche gestartet bin. 
Nachdem ich nach Deiner Zeitrechung mit über 60 ja schon ein "Grufti" bin, siehst Du, dass man sowas auch noch machen kann wenn man "Jungrentner" ist.
Nur Mut-einfach losfahren, der Rest ergibt sich schon!
Ernst


----------



## Black Evil (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, mit 60 noch auf dem MTB zu sitzen und sogar einen Alpencross, zudem allein zu machen, ist jetzt ja nicht so selbstverständlich finde ich. Mir war in der Tat nicht bewußt, dass auch Leute höheren Alters noch derart agil und begeistert diesem Hobby nachgehen. Darüber war ich in der Tat überrascht.
Wenn ich meinen alten Herrn angucke - der tut mit 61 so, als wenn er auf dem besten Wege ins Grab wäre und stolpert durch die Gegend wie ein 80-jähriger. Eigendlich müsste der sich einfach mal etwas mehr bewegen und den Bewegungsaparat wieder in Schwung bringen. Ernst, ich werd ihm einfach mal von dir erzählen !

Im Übrigen fehlt es mir nicht an Mut, ich will einfach mal wissen, wer dieser Andreas Albrecht ist und warum er in der MTB-Szene als Ikone angesehen wird. Kann mir dass einer erklären ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2009)

Naja was heißt Ikone...
Er hat einfach gute Routentips im Internet zugänglich und käuflich gemacht. Andere gute Strecken werden eben immer nur den besten Kumpels gezeigt. Klar freuen sich viele drüber, so eine vorbereitete Strecke fahren zu können.

Edit: Im fremden Gelände freue ich mich über einen Ortskundigen. Andreas Albrecht hat diese Ortskundigkeit der "breiten Masse" wie man immer so schön sagt zugänglich gemacht.


----------



## joku68 (19. Februar 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ..., ich will einfach mal wissen, wer dieser Andreas Albrecht ist und warum er in der MTB-Szene als Ikone angesehen wird. Kann mir dass einer erklären ?


 
Guck mal hier: http://www.transalp.biz/


----------



## transalbi (19. Februar 2009)

oder hier:
http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=137&Itemid=57

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## Zorro123 (22. Februar 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Neugierig bin ich jetzt nach "Abenteuer Alpencross 2" schon, weil der etwas ältere Herr ja ganz schön zeigt, was man auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch leisten kann. Beeindruckend.


 
Für alle Materialfetischisten und Jugendwahnsinnigen:

www.alles-fahrbar.de

da kann man sehn, was man im fortgesetzten alter und mit Durchschnittsmaterial ganz ordentliche Dinge fahren kann.

Gruß ein 50jähriger Transalpler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Februar 2009)

Kann man Landkartenausschnitte matt laminieren? Durch eine matte Folie erhoffe ich mir weniger Spiegelungen auf der Karte. Ist das möglich und sinnvoll?
Samy


----------



## Soul Rebel (22. Februar 2009)

Fahr mit GPS. Dann brauchst du so ein Zeug nicht mehr. Die Ausschnitte der Kartenbackups verbleiden dann im Ruckack.


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finde deshalb so gut, ältere Herrschaften in Bikeaktion zu sehen, weil es mir Mut macht. 
Erstmal dachte ich, ab einem gewissen Alter verliert man die Lust daran und vor allem dachte ich, zu solchen Dingen wie einem Alpencross garnicht mehr zu kommen, weil ich irgendwann zu alt dafür werde. Entweder fehlt einem das Geld oder die Zeit. Bei mir ist es momentan eher ersteres.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Februar 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Erstmal dachte ich, ab einem gewissen Alter verliert man die Lust daran und vor allem dachte ich, zu solchen Dingen wie einem Alpencross garnicht mehr zu kommen, weil ich irgendwann zu alt dafür werde.


Die "alten" Knacker sind die gefährlichsten beim Ausdauersport. Zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl - kurbeln, bis sie blau anlaufen und vom Radl fallen.


----------



## Zorro123 (23. Februar 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich finde deshalb so gut, ältere Herrschaften in Bikeaktion zu sehen, weil es mir Mut macht.
> Erstmal dachte ich, ab einem gewissen Alter verliert man die Lust daran und vor allem dachte ich, zu solchen Dingen wie einem Alpencross garnicht mehr zu kommen, weil ich irgendwann zu alt dafür werde. Entweder fehlt einem das Geld oder die Zeit. Bei mir ist es momentan eher ersteres.


 
war gar nicht bös gemeint. vielleicht mache ich hier mal einen thread für ältere mtbler auf.

steiffen gruss an die watwerkant


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mich wundern, was manche hier vom Leben erwarten: Dass es mit 40 vorbei ist und man ab da nur noch auf der Couch hockt? Wenn ihr einen 70 jährigen bewundern würdet, das würd ich ja noch verstehen, aber mit 50? Hallo??? Wenn man immer Sport macht, so verliert man pro Lebensjahrzent ca. 5% der Leistungsfähigkeit verglichen mit einem 20-jährigen. Wo ist soll das Problem sein? Dank mal es gibt einige, die mit 50 fitter sind als mit 35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge (23. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Herr Albrecht so bekannt ist, weil er in seinem Alter über die Alpen fährt.
Vielleicht eher, weil seine Route so durchdacht ist. Wenig Schiebestrecken, umfangreiches Informationsmaterial und dazu viele Verbesserungen und Alternativrouten auf seiner HP.
Ich habe mir seine DVD in Chemnitz auf einem Filmvortrag angesehen und werde diese Tour auch nachfahren, sobald es mir möglich ist. 

Wenn ich von seiner Homepage ausgehe, habe ich eine Tour, die sehr erprobt zu sein scheint und mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand kann ich mir da meinen AX planen. Damit kann man viele Neulinge reizen oder Leute, die wie ich, eine Null in Sachen Orientierungssinn sind 

Mfg


----------



## Soul Rebel (23. Februar 2009)

Genau, er bietet auf den ersten Blick das "rundum-sorglos-Paket" für "Einsteiger" an und weiß es auch gut zu begründen. Mich persönlich würde so eine Standard-Route eher nicht reizen, weil alles schon super ausgearbeitet ist und man nicht mehr selber viel planen muß. Dementsprechend viele Leute werden sich wohl auch auf der Route tummeln, was ich eher als abtörnend empfinden würde.

Interessanter und mutiger bzw. kompromissloser finde ich seinen Schritt, sich damit selbständig zu machen. Betrachtet man die hoch professionelle und komerziell bestens ausgestattete Konkurrenz wie Stanciu und auch Zahn wird das wohl als Einzelkämpfer ein hartes Brot werden müssen. Hut ab vor so einem Schritt.


----------



## scratty (23. Februar 2009)

Da dieser Thread gerade aktuell ist und ich diese Route für meinen ersten AX in diesem Jahr noch nicht ausgeschlossen habe, mal eine Frage. Wenn ich mir die Höhenprofile auf Albis Webseite anschaue, dann ist da scheinbar ein hoher Asphaltanteil zu erkennen, auch mal 30 km am Stück oder an einem Tag deutlich mehr als 50%. Da frage ich mich, ob das wirkich so eine Traumroute ist? Wollte daher mal fragen, ob ihr die Asphaltstrecken nicht als lästig empfunden habt?


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Februar 2009)

scratty schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, ob das wirkich so eine Traumroute ist? Wollte daher mal fragen, ob ihr die Asphaltstrecken nicht als lästig empfunden habt?


Ich bin jetzt nicht diese Route gefahren, aber um Asphalt schneiden sind auch wir nicht herum gekommen. Berauschend ist es nicht. Es gibt irre viele Möglichkeiten, um z.B. an den Gardasee zu kommen, nur wenn man ne Woche dafür zeit hat, dann kann man nicht jede Teerstraße umfahren. Für zickzack ist dann nicht die Zeit und Kraft kostet es ja auch viel. Ich denk mal, dass die wenigsten Streckenführungen auf 50:50 kommen, sonder noch mehr Asphalt haben. Vor allem kilometerfressen tut man auf Teer. Wenn du flexibler bist und z.B. im Kreis fahren willst, kannst eine 6 bis 7  Tagesrunde mit nur 30% Teer in den Alpen schaffen.
Das was alle wollen, wollen halt auch alle tun. Deshalb fahren auch so viele an den Gardasee. Übersehen auf über 150 km die tollsten Bikegebiete entlang der Straße, weil alle fahren an den Gardasee. Rein vom Biken her gesehen macht ne Alpenüberquerung keinen Sinn, da es besseres gibt. Nur haben will ihn jeder: Den Alpenhauptkamm.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Februar 2009)

scratty schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread gerade aktuell ist und ich diese Route für meinen ersten AX in diesem Jahr noch nicht ausgeschlossen habe, mal eine Frage. Wenn ich mir die Höhenprofile auf Albis Webseite anschaue, dann ist da scheinbar ein hoher Asphaltanteil zu erkennen, auch mal 30 km am Stück oder an einem Tag deutlich mehr als 50%. Da frage ich mich, ob das wirkich so eine Traumroute ist? Wollte daher mal fragen, ob ihr die Asphaltstrecken nicht als lästig empfunden habt?




Na wenn DU es richtig HART brauchst dann fahr diese Route nicht.

Ich jedenfalls finde die sehr schön, vor allem schlüssig ist die...nicht so wie die vielen anderen Routen die angeboten werden.

Schöne Unterkünfte, vor allem La Baita im Val Rezzalo auch die anderen sind alle sehr nett.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich DIR in 2009 für diese Route....
und der Asphaltanteil...na wenn es vom Val Mora über Passo Verva, dann noch die Montozzo Scharte zu bezwingen gilt finde dann den Asphaltanteil völlig O.K.

Aber fahr die Route mal und berichte hier dein ERLEBNIS--


----------



## scratty (23. Februar 2009)

Es geht nicht um HART oder nicht hart. Ich fahre aber nicht gern den ganzen Tag mit Stollenreifen auf Straßen. Dafür gibts Renn- oder Hollandräder .


----------



## Heide-Daniel (23. Februar 2009)

Dein Asphaltanteil kannst du auch noch minimieren indem zu z.B. im Paznauntal auf den Wanderweg ausweichst.


----------



## schymmi (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin auch noch 2006 im hohen Alter von 42 die "Albrecht-Route" gefahren mit GPS. Ich fand den Asphaltanteil jetzt nicht so besonders hoch. Bzw es kam mir nicht viel vor, weil alle Eindrücke; rund um einen bzw meinen ersten AX ;insgesamt wohl sehr beeindruckend waren.
Ich meine nur abseits der Strassen geht ja wohl eh nicht. 

Übrigens fahre ich dieses jahr im noch höheren Alter von 42 wieder einen Alpencross. Mit "Go-Crazy"!
Mfg Schymmi​


----------



## Black Evil (27. Februar 2009)

Naja, 42 finde ich jetzt nicht sooo spektakulär. Gibt es eigendlich auch Alpencrosser 60+ ?


----------



## Hans (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin die Route 2005 gefahren ( war damals 44  )

Wie waren zu fünft und es war unser erster AC. Ich kann die Route sehr empfehlen, ist eine absolut tolle Tour mit schönen Trails und nicht zu viel Teer. Landschaftlich, wie fast überall in den bergen, wunderschön.

Schöne Grüße 

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (27. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten auf meine Frage zum Asphaltanteil. Sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Hans,

ich kann mich dir anschliessen. Wir sind die Route 2007 gefahren, allerdings um der schlechten Wetterprognose vorauszueilen schon ab Ischgl. Haben also zwei Tage weggelassen. Gilt das dann als TransAlp? Aber die Route ist schon toll, zwar fordernd was die Kondition anbelangt, aber nicht überfordernd, was die Fahrtechnik anbelangt.

Naja ist mir auch wurscht. Ich finde das (Transalp) ist eh nur ein Mythos, den man mal gemacht haben sollte, sonst gilt man ja nicht als kompletter und ernstzunehmender Mountainbiker .
Die meisten halten sich eh nur für ein Eis und ein Helles am Gardasee auf, bevor sie weiter nach Rovereto hecheln um den Zug zu kriegen.

Seit letztes Jahr sind wir dazu übergegangen verschiedene Gebiete abzuklappern. Letztes Jahr wars das Montafon soz. als Sternfahrt. Dieses Jahr wirds das Münstertal, Graubünden und Vintschgau. Sozusagen als Rundfahrt.

2010 wohl die Dolomiten

Und schlussendlich wohne ich im Schwarzwald, da gibt es lohnende Reviere direkt vor der Tür.

Grüße Reinhold



Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. März 2009)

Moin!

Ich hab grad schonmal die Sufu benutzt, aber viel brauchbares ist nicht rausgekommen. Vielleicht fÃ¤llt hier ja jemandem spontan was ein. Und zwar suche ich eine leichte Regenjacke (Anlass ist der AlpenX). Sollte natÃ¼rlich wasser- und winddicht sein, dabei mÃ¶glichst klein zusammenpackbar und leicht sein. Und wenns geht keine 300â¬ 

Wenn euch so aus dem Stehgreif was einfÃ¤llt, wÃ¤rs toll. Wenn nicht, such ich weiter. 

Samy


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sollte natürlich wasser- und winddicht sein, dabei möglichst klein zusammenpackbar und leicht sein. Und wenns geht keine 300
> 
> Wenn euch so aus dem Stehgreif was einfällt, wärs toll. Wenn nicht, such ich weiter.



Ich find die Vaude Spray recht gut und kostet keine 300,- -> Kuckst du


----------



## X-TRIME (2. März 2009)

Hallo SamyRSJ4,

schau mal unter http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11871
gibt's hier unter Kleidung gerade einen Thread.

Sieht gut aus.

Grüße


----------



## Phil81 (3. März 2009)

Die Spray habe ich auch im Einsatz und seid dem eigendlich immer nur bestes Wetter gehabt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2009)

Und wie heißt deine Pearl Izumi Jacke? Die ist aber nicht wasserdicht oder?


----------



## chris2305 (3. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Jacke??

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank! Besonders die Spray finde ich interessant. Die von zweirad-Stadler scheint mit zu groß/dick (Futter, Größenregulierung hier und da...).
Eine normale Regenjacke hab ich, die nimmt aber eben viel Platz ein. Wie klein kann man die Spray denn zusammenpacken, ist ein kleiner Beutel dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2009)

So ich bins mal wieder. Ist schonmal jemand vom Brenner nach Innsbruck mit dem Rad runtergefahren? Laut Albrecht gehts da nur runter, Google Maps zeigt sehr wenig Gefälle auf den ersten Kilometern. 
Ich denke mal nach einer Woche Alpencross würden wir das Stück nur noch fahren, wenn es wirklich (fast) nur bergab geht (sonst Zug). Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## gerald_ruis (10. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So ich bins mal wieder. Ist schonmal jemand vom Brenner nach Innsbruck mit dem Rad runtergefahren? Laut Albrecht gehts da nur runter, Google Maps zeigt sehr wenig Gefälle auf den ersten Kilometern.
> Ich denke mal nach einer Woche Alpencross würden wir das Stück nur noch fahren, wenn es wirklich (fast) nur bergab geht (sonst Zug). Wie siehts damit aus?


 
Es ist bei schönem Wetter ein Genuss, dort runter zu fahren. Es geht seeehr lange bergab:





Hier der Link zum nachlesen
http://www.alpencross.biz/html/abfahrt.html

Viel Spass


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2009)

Danke, dann wird das so gemacht!


----------



## Meilermann (10. April 2009)

Kann MTB-Sulzbach nur recht geben.
Fahrzeit ca. 1 1/2 Stunden gemütlich berg ab. Hat noch einen Vorteil, Du bist nämlich vor dem Zug vom Brenner in Innsbruck und kannst ohne großes Gedränge Dein Bahnticket kaufen.
Gruß
Ernst


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2009)

1. Ich hab eine neue Regenjacke! 

2. Hab eben mal die Sachen gewogen, die sicher bzw. evtl. mit auf Transalp gehen, und sie in Exel eingegeben.

Wer Lust hat, kann die Liste ja mal durchgucken und auf grobe Fehler überprüfen.
http://rapidshare.com/files/221584228/Packliste_Alpen.xls.html

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie man die Datei besser zugänglich machen kann, nur zu! RS ist ja ein bisschen umständlich, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus...

Samy


----------



## Zorro123 (16. April 2009)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Es ist bei schönem Wetter ein Genuss, dort runter zu fahren. Es geht seeehr lange bergab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann das bestätigen, wir sind voller Genuss da runter gerauscht. Bei etwas Einsatz geht es auch in knapp einer Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. April 2009)

yup, haben wir auch 3 oder 4 mal so gemacht. ist meistens sogar recht spassig ein bissl speed zu machen und windschatten zu fahren.

allemal besser als oben am brenner auf den zug zu warten, der nach innsbruck fährt (in der zeit ist man ja schon in innsbruck per bike eingerollt).


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

So, hier mal die Packliste: Nur mal kurz drübergucken, ob irgendwas völlig falsch/unnötig ist oder fehlt.





Danke!
Samy


----------



## heyho (18. April 2009)

Hi,

was ich persönlich weglassen würde:
- Gamaschen, Regenhose (Hautpsache Regenjacke, untenrum nass ist meiner Meinung nach egal, allerdings trag ich auch Wanderschuhe)
- kurze Handschuhe (ich trag immer die langen)
- Rasierer (nach ner Woche unterwegs darf man schon auch etwas wild aussehen)

Was ich zusätzlich dabei hatte:
- Sonnencreme (!), Lippenschutz
- Hüttenschlafsack (falls du in Hütten pennen willst)
- Röhrchen mit Vitamin- und Magnesiumtabs (kann ja nicht schaden)
- bisschen Schmierzeugs für die Kette
- Flipflops für abends auf der Hütte (zugegeben, das ist reiner Luxus)
- Minilampe (vielleicht ja im Handy)


Gruß
heyho


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Regenhose und Gamaschen hab ich auch überlegt, aber ne schöne lange Highspeedabfahrt bei 5°C und Regen in kurzer Hose? Ich bin kein Weichei, aber das ist glaube ich ziemlich hart. 
Den Alpencross werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Klickies fahren, und die Klickie-Schuhe sind sehr empfindlich gegenüber Regen und Wind. Bei uns im Deister hab ich ja auch immer wasserdichte Wanderstiefel an... Du hast aber Recht, das muss ich nochmal überlegen.
Handschuhe: Stimmt, eigentlich reichen die langen.
Sonnencreme, Kettenöl, Tabletten: Gute Tipps, danke! 
Schlafsack: 
@transalbi: Braucht man in denen von dir empfohlenen Hütten/Hotels einen Hüttenschlafsack?

Samy


----------



## transalbi (18. April 2009)

Hi Samy.
Hüttenschlafsack brauchst du dort nicht:
Packlisten auch hier:
http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php 
und minimale hier:
http://www.transalp.info/packlist-minimal.php

Albi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Danke!


----------



## heyho (18. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Regenhose und Gamaschen hab ich auch überlegt, aber ne schöne lange Highspeedabfahrt bei 5°C und Regen in kurzer Hose? Ich bin kein Weichei, aber das ist glaube ich ziemlich hart.



Du hast ja noch die Beinlinge. Gehen die übers Knie? Ich will mir solche für dieses Jahr auch zulegen, was für welche hast du? Hauptsache die Dinger gehen über das Knie und sind winddicht, kalte Knie sind doof.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Den Alpencross werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Klickies fahren, und die Klickie-Schuhe sind sehr empfindlich gegenüber Regen und Wind. Bei uns im Deister hab ich ja auch immer wasserdichte Wanderstiefel an... Du hast aber Recht, das muss ich nochmal überlegen.


Zugegeben, mit Klickies hab ich null Erfahrung. Fahre halt alle Touren mit Flat-Pedals + normale Schuhe und bin damit sehr zufrieden. In den Bergen richtige Wanderschuhe am Fuss zu haben ist meiner Meinung nach schon viel Wert, wobei das natürlich auf die Schwierigkeit der gewählten Route ankommt.


Gruß
heyho


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Ich hab 20â¬-Beinlinge von Karstadt, die nicht winddicht sind. Die winddichten von Gore kosten ca. 40â¬ glaub ich.
Normalerweise fahr ich auch lieber Flats, aber ich denke, ich bin jetzt sicher genug, um in den Alpen Klickies fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Da Ã¼berwiegt fÃ¼r mich einfach der Vorteil bergauf. Zumal die Albrecht Route bergab ja nicht ganz so schwer sein soll.


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2009)

Ladegerät für die Cam? Und wieso kein kurzes Trikot?

Ersatzbremsbeläge? Fährst Du V-Brakes?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2009)

Ladegerät Cam stimmt. Ich fahr sonst auch immer langarm, krämpel ich dann hoch. Geschmackssache. 
Ich fahr Scheibenbremse. Ersatzbeläge hab ich in der Liste schon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2009)

Nur eine Hose und ein Trikot?
Nix zum wechseln?


----------



## mw.dd (19. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ladegerät Cam stimmt. Ich fahr sonst auch immer langarm, krämpel ich dann hoch. Geschmackssache.
> Ich fahr Scheibenbremse. Ersatzbeläge hab ich in der Liste schon drin.



Bei Scheibenbremsen würde ich die Ersatzbeläge weglassen. Vorher wechseln und ein paar Kilometer einfahren, dann sollten sie mindestens einen Alpencross überstehen.

Was noch wichtig ist: Ersatzradhose (oder Einsatz). Ich habe meine Radhose täglich gewaschen, und bei ungünstigem Wetter trocknet das Polster evt. nicht bis zum nächsten Morgen.


----------



## Meilermann (19. April 2009)

Also werde ich auch mal meine Senf dazu geben: 
Je nach Fahrtechnik und Wetter sind einzlne Downhill nicht ganz ohne ( Fimberpass und Motozoscharte) 
Ein Satz Bremsbeläge hat bei mir nicht gereicht, mußte nach der Montozoscharte wechseln,obwohl vor der Tour gewechselt wurde! (Magura Luise)
Und nochwas - fährst Du ohne Landkarten? fehlt in Deiner Packliste! Das sind auch nochmal 500 gr.
Wenn Du kannst, dann starte unter der Woche - habe ich so gemacht und war meistens allein.
Ansonsten viel Spass - es ist eine schöne Tour!
Ernst


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2009)

Danke, stimmt, die Landkarten müssen noch mit auf die Liste. Ersatzbeläge nehm ich auf jeden Fall mit. Die wiegen nix und was ist blöder als ohne Bremsen in den Alpen steckenzubleiben?


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. April 2009)

Hi, noch eine Frage zur Albrecht-Route: wie sieht es mit ausgesetzten Stellen aus. Im Sinne von: wenn man Höhenangst hat, wieviele Stellen gibt es bei denen einem schwindelig werden kann? Wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte. Thanks!


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. April 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Hi, noch eine Frage zur Albrecht-Route: wie sieht es mit ausgesetzten Stellen aus. Im Sinne von: wenn man Höhenangst hat, wieviele Stellen gibt es bei denen einem schwindelig werden kann? Wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte. Thanks!


Servus!
Die passt gut. Ich bin einzelne Abschnitte nicht am Stück gefahren, aber die geht gut. Bei einer geführten Tour ist es auch anzuraten derartige Dinge auszulassen. Wenn einer runter fällt kanns Probleme für den Guide geben.
Solltest du ein Problem mit Schwindel haben, was ich auch habe, dann ist der Schroffenpass bei Oberstdorf und die Uinaschlucht nichts für dich. Beides kommt auf der Albrechtroute nicht vor. ... und die ganz schrägen Militärtrails in Südtirol und Italien sind auch nicht dabei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juni 2009)

Tja, schlechte Nachrichten: Mein Transalppartner und ich haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass wir nicht zusammen über die Alpen fahren. Der Unterschied in Kondition, Fahrtechnik und genereller MTB-Erfahrung ist einfach zu groß.
Ganz aufgeben möchte ich die Alpen dieses Jahr aber auch nicht.

Ich habe jetzt nicht mehr mein Canyon Nerve (140mm), sondern ein Torque mit 170/180mm. Insofern haben sich meine Anforderungen an einen Alpencross ein wenig verändert. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Alpencross sein. Ich will aber trotzdem diesen Sommer in den Alpen fahren. Wer fährt diesen Sommer (25.6. - 7.8.) in den Alpen und ist vielleicht ein bisschen mehr in Richting Enduro unterwegs?

Samy


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei Scheibenbremsen würde ich die Ersatzbeläge weglassen. Vorher wechseln und ein paar Kilometer einfahren, dann sollten sie mindestens einen Alpencross überstehen.



kein guter tipp. habe schon erlebt, dass beläge komplett von der platte geflogen sind. und nicht in jedem ort gibt es einen bikeshop, der dann auch für jede bremse die richtigen, d.h. passenden beläge da hat.


----------



## Mugh (16. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

